# Covenant Theology Bibliography



## JWY (Aug 30, 2017)

Trying not to recreate the wheel here...does anyone have an annotated bibliography or a bibliography of key works concerning Covenant Theology that is subdivided by theological tradition/perspectives, etc?


----------



## ZackF (Aug 30, 2017)

You'll probably find it easier to reinvent the wheel...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timotheos (Sep 1, 2017)

I'd love to get a hold of one myself!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 1, 2017)

In terms of Paedobaptist recommendations you have Dr McMahon's list https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/reading-order-for-studying-covenant-theology.75483/#post-963872
In terms of Reformed Baptist recommendations you have the 1689 Federalism list https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/1689-federalism-recommended-reading-list.93267/#post-1137661


----------



## JWY (Sep 1, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> In terms of Paedobaptist recommendations you have Dr McMahon's list https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/reading-order-for-studying-covenant-theology.75483/#post-963872
> In terms of Reformed Baptist recommendations you have the 1689 Federalism list https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/1689-federalism-recommended-reading-list.93267/#post-1137661


Thanks for the info Stephen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 2, 2017)

If you are talking about different perspectives regarded to the covenant of works being republished, I think The Law is Not of Faith would help or so I have heard. But that addresses only republication. Similarly A Puritan Theology addresses such matters.


----------



## JWY (Sep 2, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> If you are talking about different perspectives regarded to the covenant of works being republished, I think The Law is Not of Faith would help or so I have heard. But that addresses only republication. Similarly A Puritan Theology addresses such matters.


Thanks Trent!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 3, 2017)

In terms of paedobaptst works, Dr Venema's recent book "Christ and Covenant Theology: Essays on Election, Republication, and the Covenants" looks very good and from what I can see stands in the great tradition of Bavinck and Turretin.


----------



## JWY (Sep 3, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> In terms of paedobaptst works, Dr Venema's recent book "Christ and Covenant Theology: Essays on Election, Republication, and the Covenants" looks very good and from what I can see stands in the great tradition of Bavinck and Turretin.


Thank Stephen!


----------

